# Texas Shows



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have been to the UKC site and found all their TX shows and am now wondering if anyone is in the know about the 2010 ADBA shows. I don't think we are ready for a UKC show, but would love to try our hand(paws) out at some ADBA shows. 

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think the calendar is up yet. Thinking (not sure) that the first ADBA show is usually in March, after they have the convention.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

cool thanks!


----------

